# My Male Makes A Bubble Nest But No Female



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lately, My VT Male Has Been Making A Nest But I Don't Have A Female What's Up? Is It Normal For Him To Have Vertical StripeS On Him Or Is It Genetic?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Males make bubble nests without a female, perfectly normal. The vertical stripes, I think but am not positive are breeding stripes. I've never seen them on any of my males but I think that's what I remember reading, someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

A male fish making a bubble nest is perfectly normal. It's a sure sign your fish is happy and healthy. Its past breeding season and mine still makes plenty of nests. Just treat them as a sign your fish is doing very well and is in the right health for breeding.  
And I'm also not too certain about the vertical stripes. You could always try Googling it.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Vertical stripes could appear on young bettas as camouflage in the wild.
Building a bubblenest without a female is normal.
It possibly means he is happy and healthy.
Bubblenest building could also mean he is protecting his territory.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

All Of You Guys Are Really Big Helpers!!!! I Wasn't Sure If He Was Sick. He Swims, Eats, And Does Whatever A Fish Does. Thanks Alot You Guys!!!!  BTW When Is Mating Season For Them?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

There are no mating seasons for them.
Bettas live in tropical climate and the temperature is always constant.


----------

